
Virtual Future and the Arts Exhibit at Mori Museum - polm23
https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=k49Cr68caXk&sr=-3.09,1.03&ss=6
======
polm23
This is an exhibit of futuristic art at the Mori Museum in Tokyo that happened
to run into the quarantine period. Since the exhibit had to close early they
put it online.

While the page title is in japanese, the information throughout the exhibit is
presented in Japanese and English.

More info about the exhibit:

[https://www.mori.art.museum/en/exhibitions/future_art/index....](https://www.mori.art.museum/en/exhibitions/future_art/index.html)

